# 25th November Ruby Murry



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Having a bit of a NW curry night on 25th November @ 7.30 pm , on board is Steve V6 and Matt TT sline and our better halves :roll: 
The curry house is Shajan Indian Restaurant Longsight Road, Clayton-Le-Dale, Blackburn, Lancashire BB1 9EX
http://shajanindianrestaurant.co.uk/
http://shajanindianrestaurant.co.uk/shajans-triumphs/


> East Lancashire king of the curry retains his crown


 http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/ne ... his_crown/
http://www.restaurant-guide.com/shajan.htm

This place is as good as it gets, myself and Steve have been countless times now and we have to travel a good distance to get there so it must be good... and Matt even lost his curry cherry here :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you fancy one of the best currys in the country just put your name down so I can book a table ( I will book the table on the 18th as it gets full quickly )

1. Syd & Linda
2. Steve & Julie
3. Matt
4. Jon & Tracey
5. Burns
6. Spencer (SpenTT) & Barbara


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice one Syd

Put Tracey and me down for this.

Jon


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

As mentioned..me and Jules are, in!!
Steve


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Miss Burns is in too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> Miss Burns is in too


Obviously, it goes without saying..like an old slipper.. :roll: 
Steve

SLIPPER i said.. :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like its going to be a good night


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I will be booking the table on Friday for this if there is any more takers.i will pm you my mobile number


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd be interested in joining you but I'm planning on fitting a new bathroom that week and it would all depend on whether we've got it finished by then or not. Really wouldn't be able to commit until a day or so beforehand. I'll keep an eye on it and let you know and perhaps they'll be able to squeeze me in as a late addition.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> I'd be interested in joining you but I'm planning on fitting a new bathroom that week and it would all depend on whether we've got it finished by then or not. Really wouldn't be able to commit until a day or so beforehand. I'll keep an eye on it and let you know and perhaps they'll be able to squeeze me in as a late addition.


No problem mark, just let me know and I will book you in


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> TTsline02 said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Burns is in too
> ...


Oi!!!!

Can't believe I've only just seen this!

If you carry on like this, Stevie, I will have no option but to borrow some Death Sauce from John-H and "slip" it into your curry!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

oops..caught.. :roll:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

See you all in a few hrs 8) 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Licking my lips already..what to have.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

looking forward to it :mrgreen:

jontymo


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent night last night. And absolutely gorgeous, reasonably priced food. 

Looking forward to this evening when I can polish off the contents of the doggy bag I brought home with me.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ahh damn it. Wish id have seen this earlier i live 2 mins from shajan


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Good night and really good food in a smart restaurant, good choice Syd, nice to see the gang again.

Jon and Tracey


----------

